# Feeding Questions



## karaim (Aug 28, 2008)

I have a blue hippo tang and a trigger. They are both new and eating frozen food well. I was just inquiring into additional feeding options.

I bought a mix of frozen food (kirll, shrimp, veggies, peas...all cut into different color cubes). My LFS told me the Tang would like the greener cubes more (because they have more veggies). My questions are as follows:

(1) What else should I feed the tang (I also have sea veggies)? What about the trigger (I just feed him the frozen food)? I know that a variety of food must be provided.

(2) The food I have is vitamin enriched. Should I buy vitamins separately or the vitamins in the food are sufficient?

(3) Should I dip the food in garlic formula sometimes? If so how often?

(4) Should I clip lettuce or something else to the side of the tank for the Tang to graze on? I've read that lettuce may increase phosphates. Is that true?

(5) Can I feed the tang and trigger regular flake or pellet food? I have those but I don't use them.

(6) Can I feed the trigger live *freshwatter *feeder fish? If not, what kind of live food can I provide? I've read that Triggers must be fed live food with hard shells in order to help sharpen the trigger's teeth. What kind of food would that be?

(7) I bought some dried seaweed from a Chinese store. Can I feed this to the Tang, or do I need to buy some kind of special seaweed?

(8 ) And most importantly, how OFTEN should I feed them? I've heard that Tang's like to graze on food throughout the day.

Thanks.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Someone who knows more about your fish will have to answer the other questions, but I do know that you should not feed freshwater feeders to your saltwater fish. Doing so will lead to health problems, plus if your fish decide not to eat the feeders, they'll die of osmotic shock in short order, probably deep in the recesses of your live rock where you won't be able to remove the bodies. I could be wrong, but if I was going to feed live feeder fish to a saltwater animal, I'd start a 10g tank and convert a bunch of feeder guppies to saltwater over time and use that to breed saltwater feeder guppies. For bigger fish, you could do the same thing with mollies in something like a 29g or even 55g tank. Breeding them yourself will also reduce the risk you'll be getting diseased fish which could spread illness to your tank inhabitants. 

Of course, all of that is just speculation - I know triggers are carnivores and usually eat crustaceans, so I'm not even sure if live fish of any kind are an appropriate food for it.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Good questions.

1 You should feed your tang different types of small food like krill mysis and cyclopees. the trigger will also love these and other meaty foods such as oisters, silversides(dead), or you have the option of making your own food. Many get unseasoned shrimp from the grocery store and feed that too. Tangs do love to graze, so you should feed them some nori, or veggy sheets you get from a lfs or what they wrap sushi in and put it on a veggie clip for continual grazing.

2 You realld don't need it if it already has it.

3 You can, it has been found to stim the appitite and to help with the animal immune system. i don't use this meathod i just feed healthy to keep them healthy. if you do use it, you can do it on every meal.

4 answered in question 1

5 you can, be sure to add them to tank water or RO/DI water and swish it around so it'll sink rather then float and go into the overflow

6 read above post by iamntbatman(i don't recommend the converting)

7 again it's part of 1. it's fine and called nori most of the time

8 Once a day unless you have special requierment fish and other then the tang, you don't. Put the seaweed on the clip in the morning/midday/night and feed when you mean to. Seaweed should be everyother day or less because it can be very messy and raise your unwanted parameters.

Good luck


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I highly suggesting incorporating garlic into the diet of your fish. There are many marine pellet foods that contain a garlic supplement. Just choose one and use it regularly. Improving the health and immunity of your fish should be a high priority.


----------

